# Recaro signo crash test



## snomnky (Jul 9, 2006)

does anyone know where i can find reputable crash test results for the new signo?


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

No. Not about the new Signo, specifically. But this site has *some* info about Recaro's crash testing. They test in side impact crashes rather than just the required front impact. Doesn't say anything about rollovers, though.
http://recarochildseats.com/


----------

